# Intel Books?



## TH15 (May 15, 2011)

I did a search (albeit a quick one) and found nothing on the topic. I'm looking for some books to read this summer between semesters- preferably focusing on intelligence. Any suggestions?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 15, 2011)

There's a book called "Intelligence:  From Secrets to Policy" by Mark Lowenthal that is pretty good.

http://www.amazon.com/Intelligence-Secrets-Mark-M-Lowenthal/dp/1568027591

There are also periodicals- MIPB, Vanguard, AIJ.

If you REALLY want something to help you sleep, I'll forward you the draft copy of my thesis on EXINT ;)


----------



## TH15 (May 15, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> There's a book called "Intelligence: From Secrets to Policy" by Mark Lowenthal that is pretty good.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Intelligence-Secrets-Mark-M-Lowenthal/dp/1568027591
> 
> ...


 
Haha, hey send it my way. Anything to give me some more insight on what the world of intel is. Thank you.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 15, 2011)

Not necessarily Intel, but related to modern conflict:  _The Sling and the Stone_ by Thomas X. Hammes.  Best book on 4th gen warfare that Ive seen.


----------



## Tiger_Goosebark (May 15, 2011)

> I'll forward you the draft copy of my thesis on EXINT



Any chance I may be able to take a look at that as well sir?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 15, 2011)

Sure, I'll be glad to share with whomever would like to see it.  Once it gets cleared I'm going to post it here for some feedback and suggestions before I go final.


----------



## TH15 (May 15, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks Marauder.


----------



## Dame (May 15, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> There's a book called "Intelligence: From Secrets to Policy" by Mark Lowenthal that is pretty good.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Intelligence-Secrets-Mark-M-Lowenthal/dp/1568027591
> 
> ...


Now, now. You promised your graphic artist first dibbs, LOL.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 15, 2011)

The Psychology of Intelligence Analysis is a through but hard read if you've got the patience. You can find it on the CIA website.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 15, 2011)

Dame said:


> Now, now. You promised your graphic artist first dibbs, LOL.



Of course!


----------



## Florida173 (May 15, 2011)

Not a Good Day to Die by Sean Naylor


----------



## Cat B (May 15, 2011)

Highly recommend the following:

On covert action:  William J. Daugherty's "Executive Secrets" (University Press of Kentucky)
On intelligence versus terrorists:  Devin Springer et.al. "Islamic Radicalism and Global Jihad" (Georgetown University Press)
On espionage, agent handling, and clandestine ops generally:  James Olson's "Fair Play" (Potomac Books)

What makes these books the best:  Each of the authors is a long time CIA officer with real experience in the field.  Their books have zero crap.

If you need more to read, drop me a note, but I've used these books with military and civilian students extensively.


----------



## TH15 (May 16, 2011)

Cat B said:


> Highly recommend the following:
> 
> On covert action: William J. Daugherty's "Executive Secrets" (University Press of Kentucky)
> On intelligence versus terrorists: Devin Springer et.al. "Islamic Radicalism and Global Jihad" (Georgetown University Press)
> ...



Will do. Thanks Cat.


----------



## RetPara (May 16, 2011)

Some very good books listed.  While your still a student; those already listed will do you very good service.  If you really want to into some really mind numbing topics....  Try the publications on this link...
http://www.dia.mil/college/publications/


----------



## Swashbuckler (May 20, 2011)

Cat B said:


> On espionage, agent handling, and clandestine ops generally: James Olson's "Fair Play" (Potomac Books)



I second that.  An entertaining read.  Additionally, at the end of his book, Olson includes a list of books on intelligence which he calls "The Essential Intelligence Library", the first fifty books he would acquire if he were building a personal intelligence library.

If you're looking for a beginner's primer on the craft of intelligence, "Silent Warfare" by Abram Shulsky and Gary Schmitt is just that.  It's almost too basic, IMO, if you're already somewhat familiar with intelligence.

As for Lowenthal's book, I found it was good at explaining the relationship between different members of the intelligence community, even if it was a bit dry.


----------



## Cat B (May 20, 2011)

If you want to get an excellent introduction to signals intelligence, I would suggest James Bamford's "The Shadow Factory."


----------



## Swashbuckler (May 20, 2011)

Cat B said:


> If you want to get an excellent introduction to signals intelligence, I would suggest James Bamford's "The Shadow Factory."



Have you read Matthew Aid's "The Secret Sentry"?  If so, how does it compare to Bamford's book?


----------



## SpitfireV (May 21, 2011)

I would recommend any of Christopher Andrew's books on the KGB. He co wrote a lot/all of them with KGB defectors (Gordievsky, Mitrokhin and someone else IIRC) and they're really very interesting.

Marcus Wolf's book is pretty good. He was a good writer and it's interesting to see it directly from an East German point of view.


----------



## Cat B (May 22, 2011)

Swashbuckler said:


> Have you read Matthew Aid's "The Secret Sentry"? If so, how does it compare to Bamford's book?


"Secret Sentry" is especially good on the history of the signals intelligence community.  Bamford explains more about current techniques especially broad scale collection systems.


----------



## jordan (May 25, 2011)

The Koran.

Maybe start by seeing things through "their" eyes..


----------



## Marauder06 (May 25, 2011)

TH15 said:


> Haha, hey send it my way. Anything to give me some more insight on what the world of intel is. Thank you.





Tiger_Goosebark said:


> Any chance I may be able to take a look at that as well sir?





Dame said:


> Now, now. You promised your graphic artist first dibbs, LOL.



TH15, Tiger, posted the EXINT draft in the Intel and Support Ops section, AFTER I forwarded it to my graphic artist, as per our agreement ;)


----------



## Dame (May 25, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> TH15, Tiger, posted the EXINT draft in the Intel and Support Ops section, AFTER I forwarded it to my graphic artist, as per our agreement ;)


*_Dame looks for ladder so she can pat Mara on the head._*

*Such a good INT Officer he is.*


----------



## QC (May 25, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I would recommend any of Christopher Andrew's books on the KGB. He co wrote a lot/all of them with KGB defectors (Gordievsky, Mitrokhin and someone else IIRC) and they're really very interesting.
> 
> Marcus Wolf's book is pretty good. He was a good writer and it's interesting to see it directly from an East German point of view.


The Gordievsky put me to sleep, The Mitrokhin Archive I couldn't put down.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 25, 2011)

QC said:


> The Gordievsky put me to sleep, The Mitrokhin Archive I couldn't put down.



Which one? The overall history one or the one with the telegraphs?


----------



## QC (May 25, 2011)

The Mitrokhin Archive as a whole. I remember when it occurred and the Ruskies said it wasnt possible to take the entire thing. Not sure what you mean by telegraphs.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 25, 2011)

Sorry, I was meaning the Gordievsky. Mitrokin is good, both volumes. The Russians are right, but he did take a shitload!


----------

